# X-Rite i1 Display Pro & High Sierra?



## stevevp (Jan 26, 2018)

I think the monitor on my new iMac is probably much too bright and rather than guess I thought I should calibrate it properly. The X-Rite i1 Display Pro seems to be the best tool for this - I've seen some recommendations on this site - but a couple of questions please:

1. Does it work ok with High Sierra?
2. Can I use it on more than one computer - it would be good to get the iMac and the rMBP looking the same?

If the ColorMunki or Spyder are better at the job I should be grateful for your advice.
Many thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 26, 2018)

I have the i1 Display.  Not sure if it is the Pro or if it preceeded it.  I use a dual display (ASUS & iMac 5k) . You can calibrate multiple Displays on the same computer and calibrate any other computer that the hardware is installed on. There is no limitation on software installs.  You can also Calibrate your printer and DLP, creating your own icc profile.   It will actively update the displays on the screen where installed for ambient lighting changes.  But of course while you can calibrate the MBP and iMac ambient lighting changes will only be  applied to the computer when the hardware is installed.


----------



## stevevp (Jan 26, 2018)

Great. Thanks for the advice as ever Cletus.


----------



## happycranker (Jan 27, 2018)

There is a new product from Xrite called the i1Studio, which can be used with the old ColorMunki. It had a few issues first off, but that has been resolved now for me. It has a better GUI and has additional functionality for B&W printing, which is great. Some of the patches run over two pages now. I have asked if it is possible to carry the paper profile name over to the print, so I know which paper is which!


----------



## stevevp (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks great but a lot more expensive.


----------



## Zenon (Feb 3, 2018)

clee01l said:


> I have the i1 Display.  Not sure if it is the Pro or if it preceeded it.  I use a dual display (ASUS & iMac 5k) . You can calibrate multiple Displays on the same computer and calibrate any other computer that the hardware is installed on. There is no limitation on software installs.  You can also Calibrate your printer and DLP, creating your own icc profile.   It will actively update the displays on the screen where installed for ambient lighting changes.  But of course while you can calibrate the MBP and iMac ambient lighting changes will only be  applied to the computer when the hardware is installed.



I have tried to figure that out too. My Colorimeter says i1 Display. I just looked at B&H and it is advertised as i1 Display Pro. Under "In the Box" it says i1 Display Pro, then i1 Display Colorimeter, i1 Profiling Software and a few more. Pro just might mean the whole package?


----------



## happycranker (Feb 8, 2018)

Color Management Products, Tools, Solutions: X-Rite Photo & Video

This link may help to find your product and an explanation of the differences. As an old time user of ColorMunki, I upgraded to the new software for free and have found it much better than the old version as discussed above. I have had feedback that they will carry over the paper profile name onto the print in the next update, which is really useful.


----------



## happycranker (Mar 26, 2018)

Just as an update to i1Studio version 1.1.1.6595 the latest revision, I ran a new paper profile and there were still some issues with the paper profile name. This seems now to be limited to 14 characters, which in my opinion is way too small! And the printed info for each profile is now badly truncated, I have provided feedback to Xrite and hope to see some feedback ASAP?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 28, 2018)

clee01l said:


> You can calibrate multiple Displays on the same computer and calibrate any other computer that the hardware is installed on.



There are no _physical_ limitations . That said, at first, the limit was 3 computers but at the end of February 2009, they changed it to _any computer you OWN_. Checked with new version today and it is still a licence for owned computers.


----------



## stevevp (Mar 29, 2018)

As a quick update to this thread. I did finally purchase the x-Rite i1 Display Pro and installed it yesterday. It wasn't exactly plain sailing with a couple of error messages (using the latest download). I also found that it was impossible to rename a profile (the dialogue box wouldn't accept any input) so I ended up with three profiles called iMac.icc with no way of telling which was old or new - they all had the same date/time code! When I attempted to re-run the profiler I noticed the Automatic Display Control (optimising contrast, temp & luminance) so gave that a go. Unfortunately that then hung the program after which it could not recognise the x-Rite device until I'd run the disk repair utility. Not impressed. When I'd sorted that out the before and after views seemed to be only slightly different with the "after" view being slightly brighter and no discernible difference in colours. I guess that's an up-vote for the iMac's set up but a question mark over the usefulness of the x-Rite profiler, at least for me. I still need to run it on my MBP and see how the screen compares with the iMac.


----------

